# Blemished Arrows?????????????



## sabbatoy (Feb 15, 2007)

The ones I have used claim to have a paint mess up. I could not find it when I looked, but they shot perfect. I have heard sometimes they just don't meet the specs with the paint scheme due to a mix of the paint. They were within all the weight and spine tolerences listed with standard shafts (Gold Tip)....Scott


----------



## grnhed (Aug 27, 2007)

Where do you find them?


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

They are on Ebay!!!!!!!


----------



## grnhed (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, but those seem to cost more than I get them off here.....


----------



## mrlucky629 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got a dozen . camo was blemished but the shot fine.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Didn't really compare prices to much. They just caught my attention and was wondering what the real story behind them was. 

Thanks for the info guys!!!!!!!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

I shoot them, the 'blemished' nugent arrows from that guy off ebay, its only cosmetic. Shoot perfectly fine for me, he used to sell a dozen for a very low price.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Interesting........


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

two years ago I bought 2 dozen gold tip xt hunter 5575 arrows for like 45$ a dozen. The realtree timber camo was off a little. the camo was fine but the base color in the camo looked almost maroonish. They don't look too bad and they shoot great. I was recently looking to see if there were any more of these blemished arrow to get.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm still shooting the Easton 2613's that I bought in 2006. They are stamped "color blem", but I can't see the blemish and they shoot better than I can.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The blemished arrows won't group very well unless you have a blemished target to shoot them into. Plus, it takes the fun out of blemishing your own arrows.


----------



## pricepoultry (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you buy them from GoldTip?


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got some off Ebay. Gold tip 7595 camo hunters Fletched em up and they shoot as good as pro shop flethed GT pro at 30 yrds.


----------

